# lurking question--not really ems related or anything



## TheDoll (Oct 15, 2006)

since i'm an emt student, i mostly just lurk on these forums. i don't have a lot to add bc i don't really have any experience. however, i love to visit the forums bc i learn SO much! my class is great, but these forums bring up situations and strategies that we just haven't been able to go over in a classroom setting. anyway, back to my point...
i just noticed in the last day or so that at the top of my screen it says


> Hey there TheDoll! We haven't seen you around the forum lately. At least start a post in the lounge and less us know how you're doing!


i'm not complaining about it or anything. actually, quite the opposite. i like that we get this message, and i think it's a nice way to help keep lurkers like me feeling like a part of the board. i was just curious, though, if any of the mods or anyone knows how this message is triggered? i'm on quite a few other boards, but i've never seen a message like this before (probably bc on every other board i'm such a big mouth).


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 15, 2006)

EMT life they try to make you feel welcome..anyone in the EMS field is part of a large family...we fight we love and we are there for each others its an unspoken bond thing...at least you know your not forgotten when your not here *wink*


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 15, 2006)

i definately get that impression from emt life, and i very much enjoy being welcomed here. i'm just curious if anyone knows what in the program triggers the message. it's no big deal if nobody knows, but i think it's kind of cool. 
now, wouldja look at that? my message is gone. now i want another message:glare: --i keed, i keed


----------



## islandgal (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Doll, it seems you've posted 57 times so I wouldn't say you are a lurker.  Maybe you have a secret admirer


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 15, 2006)

If you dont log onto the site in a certain amount of time Im not sure how long it posts that message up for when ya return So you know your looooooved


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 15, 2006)

You shouldn't be surprised, after all you're on EMTLife- The warm and fuzzy side of EMS on the internet!  LOL


----------



## EMTBandit (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey, I got this message too lol. Haven't been around too much lately either.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 15, 2006)

We use an automated script at vBulletin.org called "Advanced Welcome Headers" that does all of that 

That, and Chimpie sits in the server room and types up a custom message every time he sees a new IP address visit the site


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 15, 2006)

Can chimpie make me a special header too?? huh huh huh??I wanna feel lovd!


----------



## bumpus (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't even notice that message til you pointed it out, Doll.  But don't feel bad, because I lurk mostly too.  Being a student, I don't have too much to add


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 15, 2006)

islandgal said:


> Hey Doll, it seems you've posted 57 times so I wouldn't say you are a lurker.  Maybe you have a secret admirer


ha ha! 57 posts still makes me a lurker compared to some of the post #'s i have on other message boards 
thanks for all of the  info...the curiousity was just killing me. oh, and sweet little chimpie making little personalized welcoming notes for the new ip's. you're a real doll 

you guys all crack me up! that's the other reason i like to lurk in these parts!


----------



## Jon (Oct 16, 2006)

usafmedic45 said:


> You shouldn't be surprised, after all you're on EMTLife- The warm and fuzzy side of EMS on the internet!  LOL


Steve... speaking of not being around for a while... Welcome back.


----------



## Jon (Oct 16, 2006)

MMiz said:


> We use an automated script at vBulletin.org called "Advanced Welcome Headers" that does all of that
> 
> That, and Chimpie sits in the server room and types up a custom message every time he sees a new IP address visit the site



Nice Matt... that is great... why pick on the Monkey?

I'm just dissapointed... I've never seen that message!


----------



## c-spine (Oct 16, 2006)

just because you're a student doesn't mean you have to lurk! you can get in on the arguments....I mean conversations...  

It's a great place for getting questions answered. I'm not on a service yet, and have zero experience too (save for doing ride alongs once a month at best)..


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2006)

I second that. You can ALWAYS ask questions about ANYTHING remotly EMS. We've got the clinical/educational genius RidRyder911, Lots of experienced field providers, as well as several members who have cards with wet ink )). And then you have me and a few others for your Whacker Questions (what is the difference between X and Y ambulance type). Many of us are willing to answer any questions that we feel comfortble taking a stab at.

The other great thing about this site is that you can vent steam about something that happened at work or in class in a nice, friendly atmosphere.

~Jon


----------



## c-spine (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh come on now... half the stuff we talk about on here isn't ems related...


----------



## EMTBandit (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, even though I don't get around to posting much around here, I love reading everything here. This place is filled with awesome people. ^_^


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 19, 2006)

Jon said:


> I second that. You can ALWAYS ask questions about ANYTHING remotly EMS.



You can ask questions about absolutely anything, actually. We'll answer it even if we don't have the foggiest idea what the correct answer is. :-D

Need a filesystem partitioned? Ask us! Recipe for beer can chicken? Ask us! Trying to figure out what 3 shades of lip gloss blend together and go well with your uniform shirt? Uh... I dunno about that one, but I can run it by my girlfriend. ;-)


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 19, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> You can ask questions about absolutely anything, actually. We'll answer it even if we don't have the foggiest idea what the correct answer is. :-D
> 
> Need a filesystem partitioned? Ask us! Recipe for beer can chicken? Ask us! Trying to figure out what 3 shades of lip gloss blend together and go well with your uniform shirt? Uh... I dunno about that one, but I can run it by my girlfriend. ;-)



ha ha! thanks, fmemt! i can figure out all of the girlie make up questions but wouldn't mind a recipe for beer can ANYTHING! i will keep in mind that it is okay to ask about anything, and i really appreciate the welcome!


----------



## emtwannabe (Oct 19, 2006)

Chicken flavored beer can? 

Jeff


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2006)

emtwannabe said:


> Chicken flavored beer can?
> 
> Jeff


I've heard of it, and seen the cookers in Cabela's... you cook a chicken with an open beer can in the center, on a little stand... it turns out like rotissere chicken, and is supposed to taste very good.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 20, 2006)

you guys suck at teh Google. 

http://www.beercanchicken.com/

All you'd ever want to know about beer can chicken. :-D It's actually pretty good, and since you will undoubtedly have some beers left over, you can just drink them.

Don't try it with Pabst Blue Ribbon though, because it's just downright nasty. At least use a can of MGD or something!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 20, 2006)

My dad used to make it..we called it Drunken chicken as kids because he would put the can up the chickens twat and close the grill..when the chicken tipped over it was done....it makes it REALLY tender

also learned if you use a little beer making pancakes makes them really fluffy


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 21, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> you guys suck at teh Google.
> 
> http://www.beercanchicken.com/
> 
> ...



you are teh smarts at internet ...ha ha!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 22, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> you are teh smarts at internet ...ha ha!



I hope so, I've spent enough years on the bloody thing wasting time!


----------

